# Half Way through 2ww



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi

I am half way through my 2ww and I have got all the period symptoms. Still trying to stay positive but just want to know now !

Has anyone else been convinced they are going to come on ? 

Thanks

CAT X


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Cat

Its completely normal to have AF pains in your 2ww, Take a look at theis link.. It might rest your mind a bit... CLICK HERE

I was totally convinced that AF had arrived my pains were so bad... But it didnt I got a BFP. I continued having AF pains until about 6 weeks pregnant.

Hang in there hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Natalie.

It helps to speak to people that have already been through this.

Did you get  BFP on your 1st IVF ? I haven't come across anyone yet that got lucky 1st time round !

Thanks

Cat x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Unfortunatly it was my 3rd IVF and it ended in a MC @ 10 weeks.

There are so many ladies here that have had BFP's on there 1st go!! It does happened.

Take a look here.... Read through and you wil see... CLICK HERE

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Cat
I am a couple of days behind you I had a FET on the the 8th but I have woke up this morning with what feels like mild period pains and twinges but it might just be my mind playing tricks on me. Good luck and hope you get a BFP

Wendy


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, I'm day 8 today and was so fed up yesterday and convinced that it was all over that I just wanted to know. I've been having a/f type pains pretty much since Et. I feel a liitle bit more hopeful today but who knows  

Wishing you all the very best, hang in there, love MV


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh no... here we go again. I have been up half the night with really bad period pains and can't help thinking this is it. These are not just symptoms and little aches anymore these are full on really pain full period pains. 

Got another 5 days yet.....I hope I can make it until Friday to test before the dreading thing starts. 

I hope you are all feeling a little more positive then me this morning.

Sorry for the negative message .....   Just one of them days. I am sure I will feel better tomorrow !

Cat x


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Cat
That is so strange cos early hours sunday morning I was woken up with quite bad pains the type I get with my period but it is far too early for me to have period pains so dont know what is going on.
Hope you are feeling better and your AF doesnt show lets hope you reach your test date.
Good luck
Wendy x


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh no I think it has arrived..... 

Just going to take it easy today and hope it stops


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

fingers crossed for you


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Cat77 and Wendyhugs, how are you today?

Any more sign of af Cat or did the dreaded thing hold off   

Wendyhugs all the best for your TWW   

No signs/symptoms for me, still a little hopeful, just a tiny bit really if I'm honest    

Take care, MV


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi MV

Thanks for your message. I am not sure what is happening.....I am seeing a little blood when I go to the loo ( Sorry for the graphic details ) But not a full period. This sometimes happens when I have my period but I am hoping it is just the spotting that everyone talks about. Still feeling the symptoms but trying to stay positive...only 3 days to OTD and I am determind to last until then.

How is everyone else ? Anyone have any good news or feeling a bit more positive than me ?

Thanks

Cat


----------



## Myton (Nov 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you Cat - here's hoping you get your wish on a few days time :0)


----------



## Missy_Repper (Aug 16, 2009)

hi
I wasnt having the same tx as you i have been taking clomid and worked first time for me but i wanted to reply as i had the same symptoms as you and i am now 7+4 weeks pregnant so just keep positve


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Myton

It is great to get so many nice messages on here. Good luck to you too x


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Cat,

Just wanted to wish you luck and say I am thinking of you.

My test date is next Monday so I'm half way through today.  I have had cramps since a couple of days after transfer together with brown spotting mixed with a tiny bit pinky red now and again.  Not feeling hopeful at all really but what can you do?

Hope things settle down and you get some good news soon.

Love Oli xx


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

hi everyone, 

well ive had the dreaded af pains but   yet and not no spotting , thu i was cnvinced it was all over and was gonna wake up fri covered but i was not , and the pains still there but dont feel like af pains any more , so on the last stretch (well feel like it now with days left to go) i do feel like testing but i have resisted and will do till sat.   everyone and lots of               and                                                     all round

Becky. xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Oli

Thanks for your message of support, seems like we have been having the same symptoms lets hope they are positive ones. I will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Hi Becky

I am really tempted to test before OTD so I haven't even got a HPT in the house, DH is going to get me one on Thurs ready for Fri morning. No temptation then. Good luck  

Cat x


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Oli.....is this your 1st IVF ?


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Cat,

Unfortunately not!  I have had four fresh cycles and this is my fifth, a FET.  All my embryos have been perfect, my lining is always great and just nothing.  I did get a low positive once but lost the baby at 5 weeks.  

What I find really hard is the fact there are just no answers.  I phoned about the spotting/bleeding and the clinic say they just don't know why it happens so soon.  If they don't know, then how should I?

Hope you feel better tomorrow.

Oli xx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Must have been posting same time Oli, this is our fifth time too, though this was a fresh cycle


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Oli and MV you are so brave...5 attempts. This is my 1st and finding it quite hard. More the not knowing and not knowing what everything means and what should and shouldn't be happening. It really messes with your emotions and is mentally draining.

I have taken the full 2 ww off work this time but should we not fall lucky this time then I would defiantly work through next time just to keep myself busy and make the time go faster.

Positive thoughts and fingers crossed for everyone.

Cat x


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Morning ladies

Not long now.....how is everyone feeling with morning ?

I don't want to get my hopes up or speak to soon but all my AF symptoms and spotting has stopped so feeling a lot more positive today  

CAT X


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

morning Cat

Thats great your spotting has stopped you must be really tempted to test cos I know I am. Lets hope AF doesnt show.

Can I ask you what your pains were like cos mine are really strange like a stabbing pain to the right of my belly button and also like my ovaries are swollen.    

Good luck
wendyhugs


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

hi,

thats good news cat that af has gone good sign you done, and well done not buying any tests we did but it was because 1st responce was on bogof deal at boots so we decided to get them as apparently they r good.


wendy - my pains r like period or stabbing (not both at same time)
      

       

becky xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the messages.

Wendy my pains were like very severe period pains   but hope they have gone now fingers crossed I can last until Friday. Good luck to you.

Becky my hospital have told me to use nothing else but clear blue so will send DH to Boots on Thursday. 

Good Luck Everyone

Cat x


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

hi
weird how all clinics are so diffrent mine did not say a test and reading leaflets  1 said 16 days after ec u can test 1 said 12 days after et and another 16days after et no wonder ppl go    on there 2ww , 

how u all feeling?? i feel gd got music channel blarring , still got the af pains but been 5 days now and usualy only get em day before and 1st day of period so dont even get em for 5 days on a norm af. 

cat - u know i said about my friend ive been avoiding, her dd is really ill with swine flu (hospital on machine) so rapped in guilt and relief and   ing she gets better soon.

well        everyone and         

becky xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Becky

Sorry to hear about your friends bb, but don't feel guilty if you had have seen them you could be ill yourself ! 

I have just posted to you on another topic, Congratulations on the BFP.....What happened until waiting to OTD ?


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello girls, 

That's wonderful news Cat and fingers crossed, the one and only time we had a BFP I had spotting Day 10 so it sounds like it could be an implantation bleed     

Did I read Becky that you got a BFP?? Fab news if you did, congratulations     

Oli and Wendyhugs hope you are both doing wee.  

I'm not feeling that hopeful to be honest and I know I'm going to be so devastated on Fri if it's another BFN  Anyway, shouldn't be so negative, I'll try to think positive thoughts all evening and hope and hope for a little miracle   

Take care, love MV


----------



## wendyhugs (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Cat and Becky for letting me know what your pains felt like mine have NOW decided to go completely so I am none of the wiser.
Congratulations Becky on your  its great to hear some good news.

MV sorry you are not feeling too good at the moment good luck for Friday    

Wendy


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

hi
yes i was naughty and tested early oh wernt impressed but secretly i think he is , i was convinced i wouldnt test till sat (otd is fri) but had a few sighns and i just had to test this morn   can get me but was a clear faint   , gonna do it again sat and a week later to make sure. just had a few symptoms and thought i feel pregnant and have done since sat/sun this morn the test was calling me. still got the af pains 

mv         2 you wait till otd 


      

becky xx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

wow Becky what fab news, congratulations and wishing you all the very best for a healthy nine motnhs to come.    

This may be an odd question, but how exactly did you 'feel' pregnant? What is it sickness/dizzy or what was it you know that made you think, good one I'm prgnant   

Love Mv


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

bad af pains the smelt of burnt food made me feel sick (i have a bad sence of smell normally let alone smell across a shop floor) well better wait till sat before i get my hopes up and lots         everyone

becky xx


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Becky,

Huge congratulations!  Fantastic news, you must be thrilled.    

Good luck to everyone else testing soon.  More spotting for me today but this time red blood so given up all hope.  I can't understand why my system can overide so many drugs meant to keep bleeding away, however it's very good at that if nothing else!

Take care everyone.

Love Oli xxx


----------



## beckyyou (Oct 25, 2009)

hi,
you never know oli could b implanting bleeding when is your otd?   ing for you and  
we all still have a long way to go im doing another test sat then another 1 sat after (boxing day) as u hear so many stories on here all the drugs your body does not know if its coming or going and are head to   
stay strong and        and       
Becky xx


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for your kind thoughts Becky but spotting turned full flow red today.  The test has been brought forward to tomorrow from Monday so that I can have an official result for the clinic and stop the drugs.

I did ask why I started spotting 2 days after transfer but they could give me no answer.  The embryos didn't even get a chance to implant.

Anyway, not sure what do do now as I can't keep throwing money at this with no answers.

Take care of yourself.

Oli xx


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello Oli, I'm sending you loads of     , you poor thing, this is just so difficult, nothing that can be said makes it any easier really does it     Hope things seem a little brighter in a day or two and take care of yourselves. Love MV xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Oli

's to you. My spotting changed to bleeding yesterday and then stopped altogether but I am not holding out much hope for tomorrow  

Cat x


----------



## need a friend (Dec 16, 2009)

CAT_77 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am half way through my 2ww and I have got all the period symptoms. Still trying to stay positive but just want to know now !
> 
> ...


Hi Cat

I am due to text tommorow and i have had period pains and few cramps all the way through since egg transfer, so hang in there.....xxxx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi need a friend 

My pains have gone now but have had spotting that turned to red yesterday and then nothing ? I am not holding out much hope  

Good luck for tomorrow ...... is this your 1st IVF cycle ?

Cat x


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Cat,

I'm so sorry to hear that, fingers crossed that since it has stopped you may still have some good news.  I will be thinking of you.

My blood test was this morning instead of Monday so that they can log the result and I can stop the drugs.

Sending you lots of      It's so very hard, especially at this time of year.

Take care of yourself.

Love Oli xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Oli, I am just glad OTD is tomorrow I just want to know either way now and get some normality back on my life.

's to you.....and good luck for 2010 !

CAT X


----------



## lisac73 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Ladies...

I've just noticed this thread.....

I'm halfway through the 2ww.....otd is xmas eve!!!

Been calm until now, just received a letter to say they were unable to freeze our remaining 3 embies.....now I'm wondering what's happened to the ones we had transferred...... 

I have absolutely no twinges or anything.....I keep trying to 'feel pregnant'.......but it's not happening!!

xxx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Lisa

It is so difficult to know what you should be feeling or not feeling. I am at the end off my 2WW now, OTD tomorrow. I have had all sorts of symptoms over the past 2 weeks. I am not holding out much hope but just want to know now either way, its been a very long 2WW.

Good Luck for Christmas Eve I hope you get the best Christmas gift you could ever wish for.

CAT X


----------



## lisac73 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Cat....

Good luck for tomorrow.....   

I am hoping to hold out until otd to test.........

xx


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Lisa.....is this your first cycle of ivf ?


----------



## lisac73 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes.......we had icsi at Liverpool!
x


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am at Liverpool too !

Try and last until your OTD as I have read a lot of comments on here where people have tested early and they still don't know if they are getting a true result so it just messes with your head even more.

You can do it stay strong or do what I did and just don't have HPT's in the house until you need them !  

CAT


----------



## lisac73 (Sep 25, 2009)

I had exactly the same idea as you...no hpt in the house and I don't plan to buy one until next wed!!!!!!!!!

I really hope oyu get good news tomorrow Cat...I'll be thinkign of you


----------



## CAT_77 (Dec 7, 2009)

Morning ladies

Its a    from me this morning.   It is not unexpected so I am dealing with it fine.

Going to try and enjoy Christmas and hopfully 2010 will be our year.

Good Luck to everyone still on their 2WW

Cat x


----------



## Myton (Nov 22, 2009)

Cat77 - sorry to hear about your BFN babe, I have been impressed with your resolve not to test and its always sad to read of a BFN.

Take care and enjoy your Christmas.


----------



## MV (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi girls, thinking of you and hope you are as ok as you can be. BFN here too - just so sad at another missed chance   

Take care, love MV xx


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Cat and MV,

Huge     to you both.  I'm so sad for you both.  As expected it was a BFN for me too.  

Not sure where we will go other than to take time off as after 5 IVF's we are emotionally and financially done.  It would be nice to have some answers, but we may never be able to find them.

I hope you both can still try to enjoy Christmas.  I am very lucky to have a lovely supportive family so I am finding huge comfort from them right now.

Take care.

Oli xx


----------

